# Starting a t shirt company with a partner, have a few quick questions.



## ChumSlam (Aug 9, 2012)

A partner and I are starting our own t shirt company. We will offer edgy, topical, and custom shirts.

We have a great business plan in place and a contract that sets all the parameters for our business dealings.

We will sell online and from our shop, not a store front. I have a few questions about how to get set up and started.

I understand that sublimation printing is great for light colored shirts but not good for dark colors, and also only on 100% polyester. Unless we want to purchase a plastisol printer i think going inkjet with high quality transfer paper is a good idea for dark shirts and stay sublimation for out lighter colored shirts. Is there anyone here with experience and some input on this.

Also what are a few reputable t shirt vendors for large bulk orders. 200+ shirts.

We will have a press for the shirts, a new computer with Illustrator on it for design and customization. A

Aside from paying a few thousand dollars for a website with secure transactions, what is a good site to register our domain name so that people can build custom shirts and order from us online using their secure checkout system?

I greatly appreciate any and all feedback we get, thank you in advance. Rob.


----------



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

You really don't want to do inkjet transfers on dark shirts, the quality is just not up to par with what customers expect. Maybe you should find a contract printer to do your dark shirts for you until you can afford screen printing or dtg equipment.

There are a few online design softwares to choose from; inksoft, ossdesigner, deconetwork, and one by AdvancedArtist that is in development now.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't know why you need to spend $2000 for a website. A bit pricey now days. 

Also, you could also order Plastisol color transfers that work on light and dark clothing. 

Do you have the money to pay for 200 plus screen printed t-shirts or are you just throwing a number out there? If so, look for a local screen printer with reasonable turnaround time. 

We don't know what kind of Heat press you have so can't say whether it's good enough. Quality depends on a factor of all the elements not just transfer paper. 

If you want quality, forget the home printer and buy Plastisol Transfers. You can contact Ace Transfers, F & M or any screen printing company.


----------



## ChumSlam (Aug 9, 2012)

Is DTG printing comparable to Sublimation printing? or vice versa?

Or should we maybe just use sublimation to produce quality light colored shirts?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I would stay with sublimation.


----------



## RecreationalTees (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, 

1. Plastisol transfers I would recommend TransferExpress good fast and reliable

2. Website depends, do you want to sell your items online? If so there are a lot of things to consider. But if you can do most of the coding or download a design you like then it nothing more than making the design yours and adding a shopping cart. 

3. Sublimation or Chromablast, two different methods. Sublimation is for 100% poly Chromablast is for 100% cotton. Both are for light colored items only. Poly items can be a bit harder to find in sizes but I have a vendor that I use and they have warehouses all over the US. Cotton is much easier to find and in a pinch for those one offs you can go to a lot of local stores and pick them up

4. DTG is a great method, the start up is around 12K and up. If you go that route get the CMYK and White capability. Expect longer times to finish the product.

5. My apparel vendor Bodek And Rhodes 

6. My Website Recreational Tees US| Cheep Online T-Shirts| Youth Sports Gear

If you like I can help with the website...No Charge...Ever...just PM me for the details


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Start ups all all gang ho to invest in equipment etc to get started - Check the classifieds. It is littered with DTG, Embroidery, dye sub equipment from people who were in your shoes 6 months ago. This is a saturated market and if I was a start up I would invest everything into sales and marketing and outsource all printing until you have enough sales to justify buying equipment.


----------

